# Post your Liverbearer pics!!!



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

I want to have an all liverbearer tank (29gal) and have them breed. I have a 10gal. for fry. There's so many platys out there, dont know what to choose. Right now I have two...a black/shiny blue one and a tuxedo with some yellow (at the store) orange (in the home tank). 1f, 1m. I probably only want two more but its fun to look at all the different choices.... soo post those platy pics! Also would like to see swordtail pics!! Hmm and maybe some fry pics of any livebearer...they're so cute to look at


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Here are my two Platys. I don't know the colour names, maybe someone can tell me?

I hope to have fry soon, the female is heavily pregnant (though he may or may not be the father, he was in the same tank I bought her from already pregnant, but so were many other male Platys).


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

OH i'd love to get a black one with the yellow and orange/red fins, had one before actually but it didn't last long..I'd like to have some fry like that. I like the white one too


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I think in a very large tank with lots of vegetation, you won't have to do anything special, they should just multiply.


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Well its not going to be planted but yeah they should multiply regardless haha. And for the 10 gal. I have an in tank filter so the water level is below the line so i'm thinking maybe I could put some kind of floating plants (real) in there, it'll make the fry feel more secure probably too. So nobody has anymore pics they want to share????


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I took some beauties of her big belly today, you can find it in the breeding section.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

It looks to me like the top pic is a Tuxedo Sunset Variatus Platy and the bottom is a Blue Variatus Platy. Same specie, just a different color variety.
Tony


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

I got my first high-fin platy today...its the prettiest thing! I'll have to get pics. Also bought a female swordtail and another regular platy. Its funny though everyone says if you buy a female that has been in a tank with males that it is more than likely preg. but mine never seem to be. I saw lots of female guppies that were clearly preg. but I can't get guppies right now because they would have to go in a tank with fin nippers and that wouldn't be good.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

If you get young females they may not be preg. My latest female platies are not 









My silver molly and male marble salfin


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you tell me the type of platties i have?
I was toled the male was a red comet platie and the females high-fin platys  
I the one with the black a mickey mouse one?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

i would say assorted platies and maybe a few sailfins (dont look too much like em though.) and yer female doesent look like a mickey mouse platy, mickies have a perfect imprint of mickey on there tail, i was looking at some nice ones today


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

I'm trying to figure out what my female swordtail is...its white (clearish) with yellow on its back and tail, there is no orange or red or any other color..there is a faint stripe on it a grayish color i guess...is it a pineapple swordtail maybe?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Heres my two boy swords.


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Here are my platys and female swordtail....

my only male platy










my high-fin platy









my yellow platy with black eye and my black platy bottom right









female swordtail..what kind?









All together


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Here's a much better photo of my golden male. Looks like I got him while he was, ahem, "flexing" his gonopodium (which I notice the guppies also doing now and again, it's quite funny).


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

As promised, my 6 hour old Platy fry!


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

My only male platy died today  , I saw a male platy in the store the other day that I loved...silver/white with yellow fin and orange tail...but I thought the two males might fight so I didnt buy it...hmm might have to now. The yellow platy that I got has some sort of fungus or slime coat on it so its by itself getting medicated. And the swordtail ...which is still don't know exactly what kind it is...its flickering every now and then so I'm about to do a water change...then I think its bedtime...its really late haha.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Males shouldn't fight, unless they are the only two in a tank in which case, most of the time one fish will pick on the other fish.

Good luck with your fish, I hope they pull through.


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Won't they fight if the male/female ratio is off?


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my mollys did so i seperated a male and everyones fine


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Here's a picture of a 2 day old fry with a fat little belly and huge eyes.

Thank goodness for this Sera micron I had, the fry didn't like the other powdered food or crushed flakes (mostly spat them, and it left the water smelling bad) but they gobble up this stuff. I hope the BBS start hatching soon!


----------



## kda2011 (Jun 4, 2006)

Actually leafgirl the first pick is dalmation molly


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

kda2011 different places call them differently.


----------



## ultasol (Mar 12, 2006)

some of the species platies are absolutely gorgeous. I like the spiketails.


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

Hey my new platies and swordtail that I got (that I didn't think were pregneant except for the swordtail) ...they all turned out to be preg...and somebody had 3 fry last night! darkfalz what type of fry is that in your pic?? Right now i'm just feeding them flakes but I hope I can get to the LFS to get something else. OH by the way I'm going on a trip soon for 4days....can the fish go that long without food? I didn't expect to have fry til after I got back! And by the looks of it I might have more fry before I leave!


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

It's a platy fry. Mine won't even really eat powdered flakes yet, just micron and bbs. I might try flakes first thing in the morning when they are hungry, before they get their bbs.

I'd think 4 days without food would either kill them or leave them very weak. You'll have to find someone to feed them for you, and give them clear instructions so they don't overfeed and pollute the water more than necessary.

Here's a great new photo showing how much they have grown. I'm proud as punch of these little guys!


----------



## fishaddic25 (May 29, 2006)

How old are they in that pic? Ok I figured I'd have to find someone, I don't think that will be a problem though...hope not anyway! I've always wanted fry to survive that came from female fish that I just recently bought from the store ...so that you don't know what to expect the babies will look like and who the father was


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Those are 6 days old.

Yes, it's going to be a "lucky dip" as to what I get. I can't wait!


----------



## brunof (Mar 21, 2006)

Here is a picture of my hyper little male guppy. I've had him for a couple of months now -- the other male died off quickly, but luckily he has settled into his 5 gallon quite nicely.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

I bought three guppies and lost two quickly, both to dropsy. He's fine though. He was with the male platy but the platy was giving him a hard time so he's in his own tank now, waiting on my platy fry to grow so that I can give them all some company. I think with 4 or 5 in a tank its better than with 2, nobody gets constantly harassed.


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

I Just Figured I'd Post My Pics Here. Just Finding New Things About These Right Now. I've Only Had Them 1 1/2 Weeks. Anything Is Helpful Lol...


----------

